# [Erfahrungsbericht] Lian Li PC-7FN



## roheed (28. Juli 2010)

Diesmal muss ich einfach so beginnen...Alter Schwede, Lian Li!!! ^^

Ich denke um zu verstehen, warum so viele Leute von Lian Li schwärmen, 
muss man das Teil echt mal in der Realität sehen.
Ich hab‘s einfach mal riskiert, ohne die Marke zuvor wirklich zu kennen 
habe ich auf Empfehlungen hin, mir das Einsteiger Model PC-7FN von Lian Li zugelegt...​ 
Heute war es dann endlich soweit, heut durfte das edle Seasonic raus aus dem Getto
und rein ins sein neues, ultraschickes neues Umfeld umziehen^^

Ich will hier gar nicht groß auf den technischen Daten des Lian Li rumreiten, diese kann man allesamt
auch beim Hersteller nachlesen, kommen wir lieber zu dem Punkt über den persönlichen Eindruck 
und zum Spaß das Ding mit Hardware zu füllen.

Wie bereits erwähnt, wirkt das Lian Li wirklich sehr sehr hochwertig, das schwarz gebürstete Alu, 
das schlichte design ohne viel schnick schnack und eine hohe Stabilität bei federleichten 5kg Leergewicht.
Krass fand ich auch die vielen, kleinen Details dieses Cases...
das fängt bei der schutzklappe der Front USB Anschlüsse an, entkoppelten Festplatten rahmen, Slot blenden hinten mit schlitzen, 
leicht entfernbare Luftfilter in der Front sowie auch unter dem NT bis hin zum MB montageblech wo die wichtigsten Gewinde 
für 0815 ATX Boards mit einem kleinen "A" markiert sind... Bei billig Case musst ich früher immer mehrfach das Board draufhaben 
um zu schauen ob ich die Distanzhalter in das richtige Gewinde geschraubt hab ^^
  Die Montage war eigentlich recht einfach, die „Daumenschrauben“ waren allerdings so fest angezogen das man doch einen Schraubenzieher benötigte. 
Das Kabelmanagment Löcher im MB Montageblech sind echt genial um seine Kabel zu verstecken, was allerdings die Sache doch arg 
verzögerte und etwas grübeln mit sich brachte. Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist, das die Kabel des Seasonic doch recht knapp waren, 
einige kabel musste ich schon fast stramm Luftlinie verlegen das sie hinter dem MB verlegt werden konnten. Aber zu guter Letzt hat dann 
doch noch alles zum Glück irgendwie gelangt, wenn auch nicht gerade zufriedenstellend, da die Kabel stark geknickt werden mussten und 
sogar leicht unter Zugspannung stehen( Betrifft CPU Versorgung und MB). Ok genug Freitext, kommen wir zum schlichteren Vorteil/Nachteil spiel...

*Positives:*



     Optik, Verarbeitung und ausgewählte Materialien sind echt der Hammer
     Da ich sonst nur billig kruscht gewohnt war, war ich sehr überrascht darüber wie sauber alle scharfen Kanten entgratet waren, wusste gar nicht ,dass einigen Case Hersteller bekannt ist das man auch was gegen scharfe Kanten tun kann *Ironie*
     Wirkt sehr stabil das Teil
Wiegt nur ca. 5kg, fühlt sich wahnsinnig leicht an
Gutes Kabelmanagment, lang genug Kabel vorausgesetzt
     Die zwei mitgelieferten Lüfter sind die Leisesten Standard Dinger die ich je gehört hab^^Ok klar nicht Silent tauglich, aber als alter silent Freak war ich doch positiv überrascht über die Laufkultur!
Leicht demontierbare Luftfilter
An sich Werkzeuglose Montage, bis auf das erste Mal Lösen einiger Rändelschrauben und halt Montage vom NT und MB
 
*Neutral:
* 


Das Case kriegst schon für „nur“ 80€, für ein Lian Li doch fast ein Schnäppchen
     Der Blau beleuchtete Frontlüfter ist irgendwie so überhaupt nicht mein fall, ist zwar nur Geschmacksache und ersetzbar klar, aber irgendwie passt es einfach nicht wirklich zum restlichen schlichten, edlen schwarzen, wie aus einem Guss wirkenden schwarzen Alu-Metalbrocken^^
     Das Alu ist doch recht empfindlich für Fingerabdrücke
Ich war sehr erstaunt wie Breit das Case eigentlich ist, wirkte auf den Bilder viel schmaler, aber sieht hier vor Ort richtig "bullig" aus (im positiven Sinne)
 
*Negatives:*



Tja, so wirklich was einfallen will mir hierzu eigentlich nichts…Außer das ich wohl außer Lian li niemals mehr was anderes will^^
Hmm, das es hier nicht ganz so leer aussieht doch paar kleine Dinger. Der Einschaltknopf und Reset Button muß man für meinen Geschmack viel zu tief reindrücken… da hät‘s nen flacheren Druckpunkt sicherlich auch nicht schlecht getan
     Die knöpfe sind „nur“ aus Plastik?! Man merkt, die Ansprüche steigen drastisch mit so einem teil, wenn man sich jetzt schon über sowas beschwert^^
     Wenn man das NT von hinten mit den vier schrauben festmacht an der Rückwand, liegt es nicht mehr flach auf der gummierten Halterung. Irgendwas ist also nicht perfekt im rechten Winkel!!
*UPDATE nach einigen tagen*...
Das Kabel des vorderen Lüfters ist schon echt unverschämt kurz...Hat nur mit Glück bis zum MB anschluß gereicht.
Meckern auf höchstens Niveau aber denoch will ich es nicht verschweigen, die vordere Blende "quitsch" übelst laut wenn man drauf rum drückt (nur linke seite)
 

  Über Casetemp und co. Kann und möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch nichts sagen, 
  da ich das Case noch nicht ganz montieren konnte…
  Morgen kommt noch mein EKL Nordwand. Dann bau ich es fertig zusammen.
  Aber eins vorweg, das Seasonic hab ich jetzt auch nach 2 Stunden betrieb nicht dazu animieren können das es den passiv Modus verlässt (inkl. 15 min prime und furmark)
  Und …hallo?! Keine Ahnung wieso, aber mein Intel boxed Mist hält meinen quadcore zur Zeit im idle 15 Grad kälter als im alten Case… das ist ähmmm ja, krank!^^ Kann mir das noch nicht erklären. Und ja die Angabe ist auch mit offenen Case im alten Gehäuse zutreffend.
  Der Lüfter dreht anstatt mit 3000 unter last nur noch mit 1700…vlt. ein Effekt vom unten verbauten NT.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Juli 2010)

Paar Bilder bitte  ansonten sehr guter Bericht. Bin selbst von Coolermaster auf Lian Li umgestiegen, habs nicht bereut, die Qualität ist einfach gut.
Wegen einem Punkt bei den Cons: Der Einschalt- und Resetknopf bei anderen Lian Li (vielleicht sind die neuer) ist sehr schön gestaltet, du hast wohl ein älteres Modell erwischt oder dabei wollte Lian Li Kosten sparen.


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2010)

Hey auf geht’s in die zweite Runde …
  Heut ist mein EKL Nordwand angekommen. Das Teil sieht soweit echt schick und vor allem riesig aus 
  Doch dann die ersten Dämpfer…Nach groben hinhalten dacht ich mir zuerst verdammt der passt doch da nie und nimmer rein. 

Aber gut nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken, fangen wir einfach mal mit der Bastelstunde an…
Die Bedienungsanleitung von EKL ist wirklich etwas lächerlich. 
So richtig schlau wird man draus nicht. Aber nun gut, Mut zur Lücke, bau ma des ding so zusammen wie es augenscheinlich Sinn macht ^^

Dann der nächste Schocker…extra ein Case ausgesucht wo man die Backplate des Kühlers ohne das ausbauen des MB montieren kann, 
aber nein das Schicksal meinte es nicht gut mit mir^^
  Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, war das Loch vom Lian Li zwar riesig, halt nur in meinem Fall an der falschen Stelle XD 
Nu gut, da hilft alles nichts, Augen zu und durch und MB wieder ausbauen.

Der zweite stein der mir in den Weg gelegt wurde, ist das die Nordwand auf den Millimeter genau in das Case passt…
Oben hab ich zu einer strebe vom Lian Li eigentlich kein Platz…aber der Schwerkraft sei Dank, hängt der Kühler eh ein bisschen runter 
so dass er doch reinging. Aber naja schön ist doch was anderes. 

Aber genug von meinen Problemen, kommen wir zum Positiven…
  Der mitgelieferte Lüfter,  läuft ein wenig unrund und vibriert dadurch, aber unter 1000 u/min ist er dennoch absolut Silent…
auf max. geht er auf 1500 u/min, zwar deutlich hörbar aber im grünen Bereich.
  Die mitgelieferte Gummiaufhängung arbeitet absolut perfekt, die Vibrationen des Lüfters werden perfekt absorbiert.

So nachdem dann endlich alles zu war konnte ich mal langsam aber sicher die Kiste ein bisschen stressen und schauen was in ihr steckt.
Als testprogramm hab ich das Programm OCCT power supply streßtest...ist ne art Mischung aus Prime95 + Furmark.

Die Nordwand ist der absolute Hammer, krieg die CPU nicht mehr über 50°C und das bei absolut Silent taugliche 1000 U/Min. 
Ab 50 Grad hat der Intel erst angefangen^^ unter Idle hab ich ca. 22 grad…glaub meine CPU leidet jetzt an Unterkühlung, 
muss jetzt wohl noch eine Heizung einbauen XD

Nun gut, alles in allem bin ich mehr als begeistert von der Combo Seasonic, Lian Li und EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand. 
Wenn das Case dann erst mal zu ist, werden noch mal einige lärmquellen geschluckt. Von der Kühlung her ist auch alles im absoluten genialen Bereich. 

Nix klappert, nix vibriert alles super leise und sehr kühl, Silent Herz, was willst du mehr?^^
Und geil sieht das teil jetzt von innen auch noch aus, 
zum ersten mal bereuhe ich es, dass ich kein schauglas im seitenteil genommen hab XD

So das wars dann fürs erste von mir, viel spaß mit meinem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht 


*UPDATE:*
Hab grad noch probiert was passiert wenn man die Nordwand ohne gehäuse Lüfter betreibt. In meinem Fall einen in der Rückwand.
Die werte gehen dann doch stark in den keller, bzw. wirkt sich sehr negativ aus. man kann gut mit 10°C mehr rechnen, 
zudem extremer Hitzestau im oberen Teil des Cases. Naja wie auch immer, wollt ich nur mal erwähnen...Die Nordwand ist auch nur so gut
bzw so schlecht wie ihre Umgebungstempereatur ist. Aber ich denke das sollte eigenttich jedem klar sein 

_


----------



## Pixy (29. Juli 2010)

Ähm, kann es sein das du das Netzteil anders herum einbauen musst?
Bei den heutigen Gehäusen ist der Lüfter vom Netzteil nach unten gerichtet, auch wenn man die Möglichkeit hat wie du es gemacht hast.

Ich kam nur darauf, weil du bei Punkt 4 geschrieben hast, das Netzteil würde nicht ganz aufliegen. 

Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Evtl. einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2010)

@Pixy

Hi, 
ja ich habe das NT mit der Öffnung nach oben installiert...
DAs hat aber auch seinen guten grund, weil
das Seasonic eigentlich Passiv arbeitet und um das ideal 
machen zu können, sollte die Öffnung oben sein
das die Warme Luft leicht oben raus kann.

Es geht nicht darum das das NT nicht aufliegt, 
sondern es im Winkel von ca. 3° leicht nach oben schaut. 
Es umgedreht einzubauen habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert hab.
So schlimm ist die sache dann auch nicht. 
Aber wie gesagt, oder die Rückwand ist nicht perfekt 90° zur auflage
oder das NT ist etwas schief...Auf die länge vom NT gesehen wirken sich 
die 0,XXX grad abweichung so aus, das ich am ende vom NT einen Abstand von ca 3mm zur auflage habe.

Ich denke, dass wenn ich die Rückwand etwas eindrücken würde, ich das NT sicher ganz auf die Unterlage
gedrückt bekommen würde...ABer nuja will jetzt nicht schon am neuen CAse rumfummeln^^die SChwerkraft wirds vlt. schon richten XD


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch !
Freut mich das dir das Case gefällt und du wirst sehen so verschieden ist unsere Einstellung gar nicht , meine ist nur schon weiter entwickelt .
Wenn Du dich aber weiter in diese Richtung bewegst werden wir bald viel öfter der selben Meinung sein . 
Schade das ich dich nicht unter Beobachtung hatte als du dir den Kühler ausgesucht hast .
Den Umweg über EKL bin ich damals mit dem Brocken auch gegangen , habe ihn aber letzten Endes dann doch wieder verkauft und mir einen aus der ersten Liga gekauft .
Da gibt es für mich eigentlich im Moment nur 3 Firmen : Prolimatech , Thermalright + Noctua .
Für welche man sich da entscheidet ist dann Geschmacksache .
Na ja vielleicht ist die Nordwand ja aussreichend für Dich , mir war das Gefrickel bei der Montage des Brockens einfach nicht meines PCs würdig .
Solltest du dich denoch mal für nen anderen Kühler entscheiden meine Empfehlung ist nach wie vor der Megahalems ganz egal welche Baureihe !
Das mit dem Netzteil und deiner Aussage das es sorum besser ist , ist leider nur halbrichtig . Erstens steigt die Warme luft zur Not auch hinten um die Ecke rum raus nach oben . Und zweitens Erwärmt sich der jetzt bei dir unten liegende Teil des Gehäuses da er für gewisse Bauteile auf der Rückseite der Hauptplatine als Kühler dient . Diese Bauteile sind mit dem Gehäuse mit sowas wie Wärmeleitpads verbunden womit die Wärme die dort entsteht auch wieder nach oben entweichend jetzt den Weg durchs Netzteil gehen muß antstatt vom Deckel nach oben durchs Gehäuse und raus . Ist aber egal nur ist das Optimum für ein Netzteil immer so das es mit dem Lüfter unten Eingebaut wird . Andersrum macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn der Lüfter im NT sich Permanent dreht und man es unten verkehrt einbaut um den Wärmestau unter den Grafikkarten abzuführen !

mfg Gamiac


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2010)

hey, 
ja unsere Einstellungen scheinen sich ein bischen anzunähern 
Ich muß dir recht geben, auch wenn meine kiste kein bischen schneller durch die hochwertigeren 
Teile geworden ist, ist es denoch ein "gutes gefühl" seiner Hardware etwas gutes getan zu haben ^^
Und sieht dazu halt auch noch Hammer aus.

Bis auf die etwas schlechte Bedienungsanleitung von EKL bin ich eigentlich schon voll zufrieden 
mit der Nordwand...bzw. für meine zwecke voll ausreichend wie du bereits erwähnt hast. 
Hab den quad jetzt leicht OC auf 3,2ghz. Im idle zimmertemp und unter syntetischer Auslastung kommt er auf 50°C, beim zocken kurvt er um die 40°C...und absolut nicht heraushörbar.
Kein Vergleich zum Boxed, der bei 40 anfing und bei 80 grad aufgehört hat. Staubsaugerkulise inkl. ^^ Bin nur froh das ich mich doch gegen die corsair H50 entschieden hab


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2010)

So eine Mini Wasserkühlung ist sowieso Überflüssig da bringt ein anständiger Towerkühler mehr fun .
Meiner Meinung macht ne Wasserkühlung sowieso nur Sinn wenn sie das gesammte Mainboard inklusive Spawas , Nb + Sb sowie die Grafikkarten gleich mitkühlt . Und das auch nur dann wenn man das was man erreichen will mit ner Luftkühlung nicht zu realisieren ist .
Und die Nordwand ist bestimmt ganz gut von der Leistung und Optisch ist sie ja auch ein Schmankerl .
Für dein Gehäuse gibt es für 59 Euro glaube ich sogar einen Aufrüstkit der oben alles neu macht mit 2 140mm Lüftern und ne Seitenwand mit Window gibt es auch . Also dem Ausbau in die nächste Liga steht bei LianLi nichts im Weg wenn du mal Lust hast .
Aber jetzt ist erst mal alles in Butter , genies es und behandel deine Teile in Zukunft immer mit bedacht und Vorsicht .
Stell dir nurmal vor du kaufst von jemand ein gebrauchtes Teil weil du sowieso wenig Geld hast und dann raucht der Mist nach ein paar Tagen ab . Wäre nicht so schön oder ?

 Die Rechtschreibfehler sind absichtlich und mein geistiges Eigentum !


mfg Gamiac


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2010)

Jo stimmt, beim gehäuse war schon ein werbeprospekt von Lian Li
dabei was man alles noch nachrüsten kann ...
echt kraß was alles angeboten wird. Hab ich so in der Form auch zum ersten mal im Leben 
gesesehen  
Das ist allerdings auch mein erstes case im Leben das in der Oberliga mitspielt^^
Die Nordwand sieht wirklich absolut killer aus, kriegst in Fotos kein bischen rüber.
wie gesagt echt schade das ich sie mit geschlossenem Case nicht mehr sehe XD

Aber jetzt muß ich mich trotzdem erst mal zusammenreisen, sonst hört das ja nie auf mit dem 
geld in die kiste reinpump^^

Wie auch immer, war echt ein super tip von dir/euch mit dem Lian li.
Wollt ja zuerst fast noch nen Coolermaster CM690 II kaufen. Wär glaub ein griff ins klo geworden


----------



## roheed (31. Juli 2010)

@Gamiac
aber mal was anderes, mit wieviel Vcore (bios setting)
betreibst du deinen Quadcore?

Ich hatte meinen auf 1,25V...
krieg aber immer wieder im Prime nen "vollfreeze" hin.
ich habs jetzt mal auf 1,27V angehoben und probiers gleich nochmal.

FSB läuft auf 400mhz (Multi 2x = 800mhz), RAM hab ich nicht overvoltage, läuft auf standart spezifikation.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2010)

Ist ja eh von CPU zu CPu unterschiedlich .
Meine läuft bei 3.7 Ghz genau auf vid eingestellt die bei meiner CPU bei 1.2625 liegt .
Fsb hab ich auf 435 x 8.5 und mein Ram läuft mit 522 Mhz .
LLC ist aus sodas die Cpu im Wndows bei 1.23v und unter last bei 1.18v arbeitet .
Die Boardspannungen sind alle fix @ stock nur die NB hab ich von 1.25v auf 1.31v angehoben und die FSB spannung um 0.1 volt auf 1.2v .
Wenn ich die CPU auf 3.625 Ghz also 425 einstelle gehe ich mit dem V-core auf 1.25 und alle Boardspannungen auf den kleinsten Wert gefixt .
Mehr als 3.7 wird schwierig weil ich dann die Spannungen zu weit anheben müsste und dann die Temps aus dem Ruder laufen aber bei den 3.7 kann ich den PC stressen wie ich will weder die CPU noch die NB erreichen die 70° grad und alles ist absolut bombenstabil . Die Cpu bleibt sogar meistens unter 60° grad nur bei längerem Prime oder Intel Burn Test werden mal die 65° leicht überschritten von dem ein oder anderen Kern .
Die Jungs die ihre CPU ständig auf 4Ghz betreiben würden sagen so kann absolut gar nix passieren und so seh ich das auch .
Aber für dein Board und deine Cpu musst du selbst rausfinden was geht , aber aus erfahrung würde ich sagen das die 3.4 ghz mit 8x425 Fsb eigentlich ohne probleme gehen müssten .
Muss noch dazusagen das dies die Temperaturen sind die im Absoluten Hochsommer bei 28 Grad Zimmertemperatur sind im Winter muss ich mir schon was einfallen lasse wenn ich überhaupt die 60° grad mal überschreiten will . 

mfg


----------



## roheed (1. August 2010)

hmm, 
also mehr als 3,5 hab ich noch nicht rausquetschen können aus dem teil.
Mein alter C2D E8400 lief recht locker auf 4ghz. Sprich ca. 450 FSB packt mein MB und RAM gut.
Hab wohl ein relativ schlechtes Model erwischt.

An was könnt der komplet Freeze unter Prime liegen?
Kein Bluescreen, kein neustart nur Bild ist eingefroren
und der rechner reagiert auf keine befehle mehr. Temps sind noch im super bereich....
glaub langsam eher das das prob vom RAM bzw. MB kommt.


LLC = Loadline Korektur?


*UPDATE:*
Also ich gebs mehr oder weniger auf...
Hab Vcore auf bis zu 1,35V angehoben, FSB und DDR voltage auch noch um 0,1 V angehoben, 
LLC ein LLC aus aber alles ohne erfolg. 
Immer zwischen dem 3, 4 sprung in Prime (in place large FFT) hab ich nen kompletten Freeze.
Egal ob ich davor die CPU schon aufgeheitz hab oder nicht. echt schade...
*
UPDATE 2:*
An den temps kanns eigentlich echt gar nicht liegen...Wollt mal die Passiv tauglichkeit der Nordwand testen.
Unter standardtakt läuft die Kiste selbst noch unter 70° (core 83°) stabil.

Ob die Nordwand Passiv tauglich ist? hmm würde ich mal fast 
eindeutig mit Nein beantworten. Bei 70°C unter last hab ich aufgehört, die Kurve schien noch nicht
wirklich flacher zu werden denk das sie locker bis 100° linear weiter ansteigen würde. 
Die 2 gehäuse Lüfter reißen da auch nichts raus. Unter Idle geht wieder zurück auf ca. 40°. Interessant wirds mal zu schaun wie sich das ganze beim zocken verhält. 
syntetische auslastung erreicht man ja in der regel im altag eh nicht, zumindest ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das passiert wenn man wahnsinig genug ist mal zu schaun was passiert wenn man seine Kiste komplet passiv betreibt XD
Hab allerdings nur eine halbe stunde gesurft und ein bischen YT...
Mehr als eindeutig zu sehen, es funktioniert sogar ne weile ganz gut, 
aber die Nordwand kann kein grad das oben draufkam auch nur im geringsten abbauen. Zocken riskier ich jetzt mal lieber nicht XD
PS. zum nachmachen nicht empfohlen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamiac (1. August 2010)

Die Nordwand ist eindeutig nicht Passiv Tauglich da sie vom Lammellenabstand auf einen nicht gerade schwachen Luftstrom angewiesen ist . Noch dazu sind die Seiten der Lammellen geschlossen um den Luftstrom zu kanalisieren was ohne Lüfter den Wärmestau noch begünstigt .
Der Knackpunkt bei den Quads ist die Spannungsversorgung der CPU .
Sprich die Spawas welch da sie auch für 4 Kerne ausreichen im Dualcore Betrieb natürlich immer überdimensioniert sind und somit für perfekte werte mit 2 Kernen Sorgen .
Boards die da so bestückt sind das sie auch einen Übertakteten Quad noch mit stabiler Spannung versorgen können sind da dünn gesäht .
Selbst mein Rampage macht bei 450 Fsb im Schnitt zu wenn es um Quadcores geht während es bei Dualcores auch bis 600 Fsb geht .
Dazu kommt bei dir noch das der Q9450 der schlechteste Prozessor mit 4 Kernen und 12mb cache ist was die Güte der CPU angeht und mit Multiplikator 8 auch recht schnell der FSB nach oben schießt .
Ich würde dir empfehlen dich mit 425x8 zufrieden zu geben und dafür die niedrigsten Spannungen ausloten , dann noch die Lüfter soweit es geht runterregeln um zwischen Kühlleistung und Lärm den richtigen Mittelweg zu finden .
Beim normalen 24/7 OC sollte es darum gehen den höchsten Punkt der CPU zu finden bei dem die Leistungssteigerung noch in einem vernünftigen Verhältniss zur Spannungserhöhung und Temperaturentwicklung steht und der ist bei Quadcores mit Multi 8 nach meiner Erfahrung ungefähr bei 3.4 Ghz wenn die Kühlung stark genug ist . Wobei deine CPU mit 3.4 schon nicht schlecht ist , es gab schon 9450 die noch nicht mal das geschafft haben . Dann würde ich dir den How to Thread zum Thema OC 45nm Quadcores empfehlen und in deiner Signatur mal deine Hardware aufzählen .
Das dient nähmlich in solchen Foren dem gefragten zu wissen um welches Board oder Graka es denn überhaupt geht und meistens spielen bei einem Thema auch mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle .

Und hör bitte endlich auf Deine hardware so sinnlos zu Misshandeln davon wird sie nicht Besser und bevor du was ausprobierst von dem Du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast frage lieber erstmal und warte auf die Antwort oder Lese dir das Nötige wissen vorher an . Das Zeug ist bares Geld und der Weg zum Perfekten PC kostet durch so ein Verhalten wessentlich mehr Geld als er das onehin schon tut .

mfg


----------



## roheed (1. August 2010)

Ja aber ich krieg ja schon 400x8 quasi nicht stabil hin...
Oder kann man die freeze in Prime ignorieren?
Auch wenn die kiste wohl im alltag stabil laufen würde trau ich dem ganzen nicht über den 
weg wenn er in Prime zusammenbricht bzw hängen bleibt


hmm wenn ich mir gedanken mach über die von dir erwähnten Spannnungswandlern und die probs mit quads
kann mein prob gut von dieser ecke kommen...weil auf 1,3V + schien mir die Kiste noch früher abzuschmieren als mit 1,25V ^^
glaub ich sollte mal in die andere richtung gehen und schaun was mit 1,2 V passiert.
*
Update:*
1,2 - 1,218 V = Rundungsfehler
ab 1,225 V - 1,45 V Freeze

3,5ghz @ 440 FSB @ 1,45V würde zwar auch noch funzen, aber naja glaub 1,45v können nicht so gesund sein oder?^^


----------



## Gamiac (1. August 2010)

Icg glaube du solltest dich mal von Leuten die das selbe Board wie Du haben einweisen lassen was man an deinem Board lles wie einstellen muß .
Welches Board hast Du überhaupt was für Ramms von Corsair sind das und mehr als 1.3 Volt v-core würde ich einfach mal weglassen und immer schön die LLC aus lassen .
Wenn mit 1.3 v-core die CPU Temp immer noch über 60-65 ^grad geht wenn du stresstest laufen lässt solltest du erstmal mit 1.275 Weitermachen .
Aber hier in dem Thread über das problem zu reden bringt gar nichts denn ausser mir werden nicht viele Leute reinschauen die dir bei dem Thema weiterhelfen können .
Und solange ich nicht weiss welches Board du hast kann ich dir sowieso nicht helfen .
Fsb Termination Voltage würde ich mal um 0.1 auf 1.2 volt anheben und die NB Spannung auch ein wenig kommt aber auf den Chipsatz und das Board an wie weit 0.1 ist aber meist noch OK .
Dann ist noch der Teiler beim Ramm wichtig und wenn du irgendwelche Performace einstellungen für die Corsairs hast würde ich die auch erstmal entschärft einstellen .
Und alle werte die mit der Boardspannung zu tun haben von Hand einstellen da die automatic meistens viel zuviel einstellt .
Und wenn Du jetzt nur noch Bahnhof verstehst ist es auch gut den einfach nur die V-core anheben und dann an der taktschraube drehen geht zwar bei einer Grafikkarte aber nicht bei ner CPU . schliesslich hebst du hier den Takt auch mehr als 100 mhz oder so an .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## roheed (1. August 2010)

hehe, naja zum glück versteh ich nicht nur Bahnhof ^^
Auch wenn ich kein OC profi bin.
wie gesagt, FSB und NB hab ich schon um 0,1V angehoben ohne erfolg.
Der "auto voltage" dreck von den MB hersteller kannst echt knicken, 
gigabyte meint da sie müßten vcore auf 1,5V hochjagen um nur ein beispiel zu nenen. 

meine Corsair laufen normal mit CL4 , 4, 4, 12 konfig oder so ähnlich. 
Aber runterbremsen auf cl7 hat auch nichts gebracht.

was mich eher verwiert ist die tatsache das auf der verpackung der Riegel steht sie laufen mit 2,1V
aber das Bios geht nur auf 1,8 oder 1,9. Aber da ich sonst null probs hatte mach ich da auch nicht rum.

Jo ist ansich auch halb so wild, mir würden auch die 2,6 ghz locker langen aber der mensch will 
halt doch immer mehr XD
Ich hab das Gigabyte EX38 DS5 board mit ICH9R controller. 
Ram wie gesagt, corsair 4x1gb @ 4CL timing, 800mhz

Jo ich denk ich sollte nen neuen post aufmachen, das hier ist doch der falsche ort für dieses prob.
Aber ist es wirklich schlimm wenn das teil nicht prime stabil ist? Oder verhexelt mir das teil 
im schlimmsten fall die dateien auf der festplatte zb. beim speichern.
weißt was ich sagen will? so funzt ja eigentlich alles bestens mit 400x8 FSB


----------



## roheed (1. August 2010)

LOL, ich habs ^^

Ich hab ja nur FSB und RAM um 0,1V erhöht aber halt nicht die Spannung der
NB...bzw. halt die MCH Spannung. Hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass 
wenn man vier riegel stecken hat die NB zusätzlich belastet wird und so 
bin ich drauf gekommen.

Also ende vom lied sieht jetzt so aus :

FSB 400
Multi auf max also 8
Ramteiler 1:1; sprich 800mhz @ CL 4|4|4|12
FSB und RAM keine Spannungsanhebung
Vcore 1,25V
LLC aus
MCH/NB um "nur" 0,05V !! erhöht
= Q9450 @ 3,2 ghz
läuft jetzt also auch Prime Large FFT stabil, Temps max 50°C (core ~62°C)


Danke für deine inspirationen/anregungen


----------



## Gamiac (2. August 2010)

Habe zwar immer nur Asus aber dein Board sollte mit mehr als 400 Fsb eigentlich keine Probleme haben . Normalerweiße treib ich mich mit meinen Fragen aber immer im Luxx rum und kenne da mehr Leute als hier . Würde dich am liebsten mal zu Whitecker007 ob der Name ganz richtig geschrieben ist weiss ich nicht aber der hätte ein Gigabyte mit Q9550 und sollte sich mit dem Bios besser auskennen als ich .
Bei mir gibt es noch andere Einstellungen ausser den Latenzen mit denen ich die Stabilität oder Performance der Ramms beeinflussen kann . Vielleicht gibt es das bei dir auch und da kann die Falsche einstellung auch dafür sorgen das es so abgeht wie bei Dir .
Wie gesagt normalerweise sollten die 425x8 kein Problem sein und mehr würde ich mit dem Q9450 aucg gar nicht haben wollen .
Ich habe ja insgesammt 4 Rechner mit Quad um die ich mich regelmässig Kümmere und die haben alle die 425 als FSB angenommen .
Aber bei Deiner Konfig würde ich mich ehrlich mit 3.2 zufrieden geben . Ist ja immerhin QX9770 @ stock und da keine deiner Komponenten optimal für OC ist würde ich es so lassen und beim Wechsel auf die Neue Plattform dann irgendwann mal genau aufeinander abgestimmte Teile besorgen die mehr für OC gedacht sind . Wenn du die Latencen der Ramms entschärfen willst nimm einfach 5/5/5/15 das ist genug .
Ach ja und Geld in die Plattform würde ich keinen Pfennig mehr stecken denn du müsstest wirklich alles austauschen : CPU , Board , Ramms oder nur CPU und Ramms für dann 400 mhz mehr .

Ansonsten sind deine Einstellungen so wie sie mit 3.2 sind natürlich OK .
Ich betreibe meine CPU für 24/7 auch nur auf 425x8.5 obwohl mehr auch noch stabil möglich ist .
Und wenn Du mich im Luxx suchst da ist mein Nick dann Megamiac vielleicht bist du dort ja auch schon Registriert .
Wenn ja kannst Du ja mal nen Kontakt machen dann können wir da in einen anderen Thread springen hier kenn ich mich nicht mehr aus und will auch gar nicht mehr großartig verweilen .


mfg  Gamiac


----------



## serafen (2. August 2010)

Das PC-7FN ist ein gutes Budget-Gehäuse, was mich allerdings gestört hat: auf Grund der wenig überzeugenden Entkopplung (Standfüße), treten teils starke Vibrationen auf.

Zudem ist das Platzangebot rund um den Sockel (nach oben zum Gehäusedeckel) ziemlich knapp bemessen - hinter dem Prozessorkühler liegende Boardschrauben lassen teils nur mit höchstem Fingerspitzengefühl anziehen. Auch ein Lüfterwechsel artet bisweilen zu eine wahren Fummelorgie aus, da man die Halterklammern der Lüfter teils nur nach Gefühl anbringen kann (je nach Kühlermodell unterschiedlich schwierig).

Zweischneidig ist meines Erachtens die Wartung zu betrachten: einerseits ist die Gehäusefront bequem abnehmbar, dem gegenüber der inkonsequent schwere Zugang zum Frontlüfter (HDD-Käfig davor). Die rückwärtige Verlegbarkeit der Systemkabel ist allenfalls mit Flachbandkabeln - und nur wenigen - möglich; das Raumangebot ist diesbezüglich zu knapp.

Wenn ein PC-7FN, dann nach Möglichkeit vorgedämmt - um die Vibrationen in Grenzen zu halten. Da bei dieser Modellreihe sehr dünne Seitenwände zum Einsatz kommen, scheppert es gewaltig ... gerade bei einer Velociraptor im Schlepptau.

Als ich vom PC-B25B (erstes Modell der Blue-Ring-Serie) auf das PC-7FN runter bin, war es schon eine kleine Enttäuschung; innerhalb der Lian-Li-Produktreihe gibt es nicht unerhebliche "Qualitätsunterschiede". Damit meine ich weniger den Vergleich günstigstes Gehäuse & teuerste Variante, sonder den gesunden Mittelweg.

Glücklicherweise kompensiert Caseking das mit dem King Mod Services; der überschaubare Aufpreis ist jeden Cent wert.

Insgesamt war mir die PC-7FN-Serie eine zu wacklige Angelegenheit - im direkten Vergleich würde ich fast das Lancool K62 bevorzugen.

MfG.


----------



## roheed (2. August 2010)

@Gamiac

Der Hauptgrund warum ich nicht höher als 400 FSB will ist
nicht der das die HArdware das nicht mitmachen würde/kann
sondern eher aus dem schlichten grund das ich die Timings der
RAM riegel auf dem niedrigen CL4 wert halten kann/will. 
Ein Paar private BEnch die ich mal gemacht hab, zeigten 
das der Vorlteil eines höheren CPU takt durch die schlechteren 
RAM Timings wieder kaput gemacht wurden (encoding zb). 
Bzw. der Vorteil so gering war das ich mir die sache auch sparen kann. 
Ich denk mal mit 3,2 ghz & Cl4 timings hab ich einen guten Kompromis gefunden. Neue OC rekorde kann ich und wollt ich auch gar nicht aufstellen 

@serafen
Ich denk mal es kommt sicher immer stark drauf an von welchem Case man 
kommt. Wenns wie bei mir ist wo man nur billig dinger gewohnt ist, ist man 
natürlich erst mal baff was da Lian Li auf die beine gestellt hat 

Natürlich ist leider aber auch nicht alles perfekt an dem Case. 
Das mit dem vorderen Lüfter kann ich bestätigen sowie auch das problem 
mit dem Platz um den CPU sockel herum. War bei mir auch sauknapp die angelegenheit. An Im Deckel verbaute Lüfter ist gar nicht erst zu denken. 
DEnk mal an Lüfter in der SEitenwand ist durch die riesige Nordwand ebenfalls nicht zu denken. 

WAs mich ein bisschen ärgert sind 3 dinge : 
- Das KAbel des Frontlüfters ist echt unverschämt kurz
- Bei mir quitsch die Vordere abdeckung wahnsinig stark wenn man 
 drauf rumdrückt.
- Und halt das mit den einschaltknöpfen die man nen halben km reindrücken muß bis die Kiste startet. Und das man für den Reset knopf beinahe nen kugelschreiber braucht um diesen betätigen zu können ist auch ein bischen nervig. 


Zu den Vibrationen kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich find das teil wirkt absolut standhaft/stabil...Hab aber mit 2,5" Platten auch leichtes reden. 
Meine alten 3,5" platten die auch ein wenig vibrierten hatte ich bischer keine lust anzuschließen um wirklich was darüber sagen zu können.

Ein weiteres kleineres problem bei mir ist, 
dass die Kiste halb auf dem teppich steht und halb auf nem Parketboden. 
Und am übergang vom Teppich sitz grad der blöde Luftfilter vom NT.
Da muß ich jetzt halt auch drauf achten das ich mir dabei die Plastikclips zum entfernen nicht abbreche.


----------



## Gamiac (2. August 2010)

Na ja das ist aber schon Jammern auf höchstem Niveau immerhin ist das PC7-FN als Midi tower für nen Oficce rechner konzipiert und nicht gedacht einen High-End Boliden darin Unterzubringen .
Wenn man aber unbedingt Fette Hardware darin Unterbringen möchte gibt es bestimmt wie bei jedem Lian Li die Möglichkeit den Deckel komplett abzuschrauben und dann kommt man bequem ran .
Wenn du halt noch mal 50€ oben drauf gepackt hättest dan wäre schon das P50 drinn gewesen und spätestens da bleibt dann aber wirklich kein Wunsch unerfüllt .
Keiner sagt das LianLi günstig ist und für 80 Euro gibt es halt nunmal nur ein einfaches Gehäuse aus hochwertigem Alu mit 2 lüftern .
Trotz allem ist es ein Lian Li und wenn die Hardware erstmal verbaut ist sollte sie darin auf jeden Fall besser aufgehoben sein als in jedem Kasten der aus Blech und Plastik besteht .
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...el-PC-60FN-PC-7FN-2x-140-mm-black::14489.html
Und schau mal hier , schwupps hast du für 59 € oben 2 140 Lüfter , andere Einschaltknöpfe und von der Kühlung ein P50 oder K62 und sowas geht halt nur bei Lian Li . Ganz abgesehen davon das die beiden 140mm Lüfter da einfach abzuziehen sind und man dann auch von oben gut an alles rankommt . Aber ob es jetzt 10 minuten länger dauert irgendwas einzubauen was dann Jahrelang verbaut bleibt das sollte nicht stören wichtig ist das das Ergebniss überzeugt .

mfg


----------



## roheed (2. August 2010)

jo stimmt schon das es gejammer auf höchstem Niveau ist^^
Ich bin ja super zufrieden mit dem Teil. mit den kleinen schwächen kann 
ich auch gut leben. 

Ok, echt kraßer deckel...dann will ich nichts gesagt haben 
Aber der Preis ist doch etwas häftig, 80 euro fürs case 
und dann 60 euro nur für nen deckel? 

wie auch immer, ich brauch keine weiteren Lüfter. Selbst der vordere ist bei mir aus. 
Und ich finde die Temps bestätigen mein Ein-Gehäuse-Lüfter Konzept. 
Aber sicher wird es welche geben die das gewisse "mehr" wollen bzw. brauchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das ganze aus nach fast einer stunde praxis naher Auslastung im sinne von Assassins Creed II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum thema Lautstärke könnt ich jetzt mittlerweile echt abkotzen 
das der Monitor (Samsung 2443BW) lauter surrt als der ganze Rechner
mit 2 HDD und 3 Lüftern (CPU, GPU, Case)^^
Das ich das noch erleben darf XD

Achja, und das Seasonic geht auch selbst nach 100 min Assassins Creed 2 nicht aus dem passiv Modus, echt kraß!
Die Temperatur zacken nach unten kommt nur weil ich für paar sekunden auf dem desktop war...
Hab grad auch das Case aufgemacht um die temps mal im inneren zu "erfühlen"...fühlt sich alles recht Kühl an. Einfach Hammer.
Kein vergleich zu früher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serafen (2. August 2010)

... na, eigentlich ist doch völlig egal, welcher Hardware im Gehäuse ist - qualitativ muss es so oder so überzeugen. Einfaches Gehäuse stimmt, hochwertiges Aluminium, naja ... für den Preis angemessen.

Je nach Gehäusemodell sind die verschiedenen, optional erhältlichen Deckel durchaus interessant, allerdings sind die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter nicht gerade der Burner ...

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, das Gehäuse sei schlecht, aber nicht bis ins Detail konsequent umgesetzt - was etwas schade ist.

MfG.


----------



## Gamiac (2. August 2010)

Also andere Hersteller bauen durch die bank weg schlechtere Lüfter ein und wenn du High end Lüfter erwartest machst Du was Falsch die kosten nähmlich in meinem fall schon mehr als das ganze 7FN sind aber auch 6 stück .
Zu dem Deckel kann ich nur sagen der Preis ist absolut Fair denn er hat die selbe Hochwertige Verarbeitung wie das P50 und das gehäuse kostet dann gerade mal 10 Euro mehr als ein P50 und er hat ja auch noch den zweiten Deckel .
Ich habe für mein Gehäuse mit Lüftern zweitem Festplattenkäfig und Lüftersteuerung gut 300 Euro bezahlt aber ich habe das P50Wblack auch direkt nach dem Release gekauft weil ich mein Haf nicht mehr sehen konnte aber es gab einfach keinen Ersatz der mich dann auch wirklich voll zufrieden gestellt hätte . Hatte schon überlegt ob ich mir mein Gehäuse selbst bauen muss da mir selbst beim normalen P50 der blanke innenraum nicht gefiel .
Und ich sage dir ich wäre ganz schön beleidigt wenn es jetzt aufeinmal für 80 Euro irgendein LianLi case geben würde das bis auf die spezifischen unterschiede des modells den selben Standart erfüllt für den ich bal das 4-fache ausgegeben habe .
Meine Temps sehen mit 3.6 Ghz exakt genauso aus nach 4 Stunden Starcraft 2 und auch die Toxic ist mit max 73°grad noch weit vom Hitzetot . Habe sie aber mal vorsichtshalber auf 850/1200 runtergetaktet nach den ganzen Meldungen von Abgerauchten VGAs durch Starcraft2 zocken . Sicher ist Sicher .lol

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## roheed (3. August 2010)

Also ich find die Temps für nur einen gehäuse Lüfter mehr als genial.
Wenn ich den vorderen zuschalte habe ich außer mehr Lärm auch noch
2°C geringere Temps...Das ist es mir nicht wert. Zudem empfinde ich das blaue leuchten eher als störend beim Filme schaun zb.

Und lohnt es sich starcraft2 zu holen ?^^


----------



## Gamiac (3. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 ?

Ja !!!

Mir gefällt was ich sehe wenn ich mir die Bilder von deinem PC anschaue und die Blauen Lüfter habe ich ja auch entsorgt und gegen Schwarze getauscht .
Aber aus dem Grund weil ich Lüfter haben wollte die von der Qualität in der selben Liga spielen wie zum Beispiel das X-650 und da ich ein Komplett schwarzes Case habe boten sich die schwarzen NoiseBlocker gradezu an .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## serafen (3. August 2010)

... naja, wenn ich eine ordentliche Belüftung im Gehäuse (ab Werk) haben will, greife ich gleich zum Fortress FT02 von SilverStone (und das für unter 200 €). Auch im mittelpreisigen Segment kann ein guter Lüfter erwartet werden - vor allem das blaue Geflacker verhunzt doch das gute Gesamtbild des PC-7FN.

Dass qualitativ hochwertige (und leise) Lüfter nicht teuer sein müssen, hat Thermalright beispielsweise mit dem TR-FDB-12-1000 bewiesen. Sowas in dieser Richtung dazugepackt, das müsste doch gehen, Lian Li *ggg*


----------



## roheed (3. August 2010)

> vor allem das blaue Geflacker verhunzt doch das gute Gesamtbild des PC-7FN.


Genau meine Worte ^^ 
Auf ner LAN um a weng damit anzugeben vlt ganz nice aber daheim ein nogo!
Vorallem wär zum geier braucht an einem "office" rechner/case [eure Wortwahl zum 7FN] beleuchtung? lol


----------



## Gamiac (4. August 2010)

Die Lüfter flackern nicht und gehören mit zu den schönsten transparenten Lüftern mit Leds die ich kenne . Wenn man sie runteregelt sind sie auch Leise und wirklich hässlich finde ich sie auch nicht .
Man kann es nicht allen recht machen .
Trotzdem ist Lian Li immer noch Lian Li und nicht ohne Grund die Nr.1 für hochwertige PC Gehäuse .
Silverstone ist in meinen Augen auch nichts anderes wie Coolermaster nur das sie statt Blech und Plastik halt Alu und Plastik verbauen . Beides gute Marken mit schönen Gehäusen aber trotzdem ist Lian Li eine Andere Liga und da sollte man das Preisvergleichen direkt weglassen und einfach froh sein das es auch einen Hersteller gibt der Kompromisslos auf Qualität setzt .

mfg   Mega


----------



## serafen (4. August 2010)

Stimmt, aber die Kompromisslosigkeit geht bei Lian Li erst ab der 150-€-Marke los *ggg*

Ich habe Lian Li schon seit Jahren verbaut und das geilste Gehäuse war, in meinen Augen, das klassische *PC-B25B* - allein die wuchtigen Seitenteil *träumt*, an denen kann man fast genauso dran spielen wie an den Rundungen einer Frau *ggg*

Als Budget-Gehäuse sind die PC-7FN und 60er-Modelle durchaus interessant, aber es klappert auch gewaltig, gerade bei schnell drehenden HDDs. Gedämmt sieht es dann schon anders aus.


----------



## Soap313 (4. August 2010)

Also ich kann nur gutes von dem Case berichten.Ich besitzte es selber und habe heute die Skythe Kaze Master bekommen.Mit der hab ich alle Lüfter des Gehäuses und die 2 des Cpu Kühlers (Noctua nh-d 14) ausgeschalten.Jetzt surf ich schon 2 Stunden und die Temperatur ist im Passiv Betrieb auf ca. 55 Grad (Cpu is Phenom 2 x4 955).Nur das Netzteil bläst rein und die Graka läuft auch.Mir passt dass.Das design ist auch schön edel.Mein Bruder hat sich einen Zalmann Tower mit ebenfalls Schraubloser Hdd Montage gekauft und die ist weitweg komplitzierter als die hier.

mfg.


----------



## roheed (4. August 2010)

Bezogen auf serafen sein Post, 
hab ich jetzt doch mal ein Video des grauens aufgenommen^^

Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen das schnelle Platten probleme machen könnten!

YouTube - Lian Li PC-7FN vs. Finger^^


Und dann noch ein Video das allen ärger wieder weg macht XD

YouTube - Lian Li PC-7FN + Nordwand Innenleben


Sry für die schlechte quali aber mein SE macht leider nur gute Bilder ^^


----------



## serafen (4. August 2010)

Um es nochmal klarzustellen: ich hatte das PC-7FN selbst im Einsatz und finde es eine gelungene Budget-Lösung. Kritik darf - und muss - jedoch erlaubt sein, der Preisbereich 80-100 € bietet durchaus Alternativen zu dieser Gehäuselinie.

Verarbeitung ist jeher die Stärke von Lian Li gewesen; neben den genannten Kritikpunkten, ist das PC-7FN (und artverwandte) Midi-Tower durchaus empfehlenswert. Qualitativ überzeugend - in letzter Konsequenz - jedoch nicht ganz.

*@roheed*
Das klackert ja wie im Hamsterkäfig *ggg* - aber die liebe Nordwand reißt es wieder raus


----------



## roheed (4. August 2010)

Achso, 
ich sollte vlt fairer weiße sagen das ich das Seitenteil
NICHT verschraubt habe mit dem rest! 

Mit etwas anpressdruck von hinten (durch die Schrauben) 
klingts auch schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
Aber normal trommelt man ja auch nicht auf der kiste rum
und dadurch das ich null vibrationen habe bin ich denoch überaus
glücklich mit meinem kleinen schätzchen^^

PS. Man braucht ja auch noch luft nach oben das ich mich 
mit dem nächsten Case nochmal steigern kann


----------



## roheed (10. August 2010)

So kleines Update zum thema quitscherei...

Die Seitenteile muß man verschrauben um den nervigen Geräusche wegzubekommen, dass hab ich ja bereits erwähnt.

Hab allerdings mittlerweile auch das quitschen der Frontblende wegbekommen!
Lösung : Ich mußte die kleinen schwarzen 5 1/2 Zoll blenden etwas nach 
rechts "biegen" weil der äußere Teil an den Blenden geschäuert hatte.
nun ist vollends ruhe im Kasten 

Optimisten würden jetzt behaupten, das liegt an der hohen quali und den
damit verbunden geringen spaltmassen 

Nu gut spaß bei Seite, das Teil ist und bleibt einfach der Killer.
Jetzt nochmal ne ecke mehr als eh schon.


----------



## Rahbari (30. August 2010)

Danke für den Bericht! Ich denke, ich werde mir das Teil trotz der minimalen Mängel auch zulegen...

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen; vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

1. Wie groß muss der Luftfilter für das Netzteil sein?

2. Weiß jemand, ob die Kabellänge des Cougar CM 550W für das Kabelmanagement ausreichend werden?

3. Denkt Ihr, dass der eine absaugende Lüfter reicht, wenn man einen Phenom 1055T und eine GTX 470 (leichtes OC) betreibt?

4. Passt der Scythe Mugen Rev. B rein?

Danke!


----------



## roheed (30. August 2010)

Hi, 

zu 1. Wie meinst du das mit dem Luftfilter?! Bei diesem Model ist doch einer dabei fürs NT

zu 3. Ich würde sagen das der eine Lüfter bei der Hardware etwas knapp
werden könnte, selbst bei mir kommt es schon zu leichtem Hitzestau wenn der Lüfter nur mit 1000 rpm läuft. (Last versteht sich) .
Aber es gibt auch ersatz Deckel mit 2 Lüfter für oben.
Dann reicht es auf jeden fall dicke 

zu 4. Soviel ich weiß ist der Mugen fast noch ne ecke dicker als die Nordwand, und die hab ich schon nur mit glück reinbekommen. 

Ansonsten alles in allem ein saugeiles Teil 
Würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## GMJ (31. August 2010)

mensch ihr macht es einem aber auch nicht leicht 

Jetzt wollt ich mir doch das 7FN oder das 6FN kaufen, und dann sowas.
Vielleicht sollte ich dann mit meinem WaKü Vorhaben doch auf eine höhere Version (B25B oder P50) ausweichen, aber was mir persönlich an den beiden genannten Varianten überhaupt nicht gefällt: der Deckel. Sieht irgendwie etwas freaky aus. Und beim P50 kommen die gelochten Slotblenden dazu, die irgendwie die Optik versauen.


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

*@GMJ*
Eine Alternative zum P50; 360er-Radi ist auch kein Problem


----------



## GMJ (31. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> *@GMJ*
> Eine Alternative zum P50; 360er-Radi ist auch kein Problem


siehe PN 

Um nicht zu sehr ins OT auszuweichen: Ich denke als low budget Lösung bekommt man vom 7FN genauso wie vom 6FN sehr viel.

Ob es den persönlichen Belangen gefällt muss dann doch jeder für sich selbst wissen.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich etwas anderes nehmen, da ich doch etwas mehr Platz genötige


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

Ja, die 6/7er-Modelle sind wirklich solide Mittelklasse-Modelle; einzig die wenig entkoppelnden Standfüße sind nicht so der Brüller ... für die Preisklasse aber ein rundum gelungenes Paket.


----------



## roheed (31. August 2010)

Richtig, 
für nen halbwegs normalen rechner bekommt man mit dem 
7FN echt ein rundum sorglos packet...
Für WK umbauten und extrem starke Hardware würd ich vlt auch was 
anderes nehmen. P50 zb. Wobei mir das optisch auch überhaupt nicht gefallen hat


----------



## Rahbari (31. August 2010)

Können noch andere PC-7FN-User bestätigen, dass die GTX 470 wohl eine Nummer "zu heiß" für das Gehäuse ist (da jeweils nur ein saugender und rauspustender Lüfter). Müsste nämlich sonst z.B. zum teureren 9F greifen (2x saugend, 1x rauspustend, 1x Option rauspustend).

Danke!!


----------



## roheed (31. August 2010)

> da jeweils nur ein saugender und rauspustender Lüfter



ist das nicht das gleiche?^^
du meinst sicher einer der rein pustet und einer der die Luft wieder
raussaugt.

Ich hab den Großen vorderen nicht mal an, 
mir waren die 2,3 °C die lautstärke nicht wert 
Wenn du keinen wert auf eine absolute silent kiste legst, 
kannst den saugenden auch auf volle rpm laufen lassen
dann hat er auch richtig viel leistung (macht bis zu 5°C aus) 
und ist denoch relativ angenehm.

die 470 pustet die warme luft doch eh direkt raus oder nicht?
Meine 5770 macht nur luftumwelzung im case. Wird bis zu 77°C
warm weil lüfter gedrosselt


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

... ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso das PC-7FN "zu heiß" für eine GTX470 sein sollte?!

Selbst ein übertakteter PII X4 955 BE plus XFX GTX285 BE brachte das PC-7FN nicht ins Schwitzen - und Instabilitäten sowie thermische Probleme konnte ich keine verzeichnen ...


----------



## roheed (31. August 2010)

> zu 3. Ich würde sagen das der eine Lüfter bei der Hardware etwas knapp
> werden könnte, selbst bei mir kommt es schon zu leichtem Hitzestau wenn  der Lüfter nur mit 1000 rpm läuft. (Last versteht sich) .
> Aber es gibt auch ersatz Deckel mit 2 Lüfter für oben.
> Dann reicht es auf jeden fall dicke
> ...


weil ich diese vermutung in den raum geworfen habe 
Allerdings hab ich nie behauptet das meine hardware instabil wird. 
Aber denoch staut sich die warme luft etwas im obersten teil des case.
Und der obere deckel wird nach paar stunden zocken relativ warm.

So sehen die Temps nach ca. 15 min prime + furmark aus. 
MB Pendelt sich noch auf 41°C ein. Rest bleibt. 
Allerdings alles noch bei recht silent tauglicher Lautstärke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euihyun2210 (31. August 2010)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Können noch andere PC-7FN-User bestätigen, dass die GTX 470 wohl eine Nummer "zu heiß" für das Gehäuse ist (da jeweils nur ein saugender und rauspustender Lüfter). Müsste nämlich sonst z.B. zum teureren 9F greifen (2x saugend, 1x rauspustend, 1x Option rauspustend).
> 
> Danke!!


Hey,
ich habe das PC-60FNWX, aber vom Aufbau her sind sie ja nahezu identisch 
meine GTX470 (leider keine Referenz, sondern eine Gigabyte GTX 470 SuperOverclock bzw. GV-N470SO-13I) läuft dort dauerhaft mit 40% und bleibt im Idle bei 40° und unter Last unter 70°. Die Grafikkarte läuft sogar lautlos!


----------



## roheed (31. August 2010)

Alles klar, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben 
@Rahbari Also zugreifen, du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Rahbari (1. September 2010)

Danke, Leute!  Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Gigabyte-Karte einen vielfach leistungsfähigeren Kühler hat. Umgekehrt bleibt die Abluft - im Gegensatz zum Referenzdesign - im Gehäuse?!

@ Roheed: wie harmonieren die LED-Farben vom Gehäuselüfter und der Nordwand. Ersterer soll ja blau sein, letzter violett.


----------



## roheed (1. September 2010)

Besser geht es kaum 

Die Nordwand sowie auch der vordere Lüfter sind gänzlich in 
einem schönen Blau gehalten ...

Die Nordwand siehst ja in meinem Profilbild, der Frontlüfter kann ich dir auch gleich nochmal posten

In meinem ersten und dritten post sieht man auch den Frontlüfter im eingeschaltenen zustand. 
Durch den Vorderen Lüfter wird fast das halbe case blau ausgeleuchtet und durch 
die Nordwand der obere Teil. Sieht ansich schon geil aus, aber hinterm deckel eh nicht zu sehen XD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hrungsbericht-lian-li-pc-7fn.html#post2051355


----------



## Rahbari (2. September 2010)

Habe soeben den 7FN bestellt. Die Fenster-Version, die ich ursprünglich wollte, war mir dann noch zu verspielt. Der 9F, die Alternative, hätte zwar die besseren Kühloptionen gehabt, allerdings gefiel er mir optisch einen Hauch schlechter, war überdies 30 Euro teurer und für meine Hardware wohl doch nicht erforderlich (werde so schnell wie möglich den Zalman VF-3000F für die GTX 470 nachrüsten). Da ich keinerlei sichtbare LEDs in meinem PC haben will, werde ich den vorderen 140mm-Lüfter gegen ein Be Quiet Silentwings USC tauschen, welcher zudem leiser ist. Weil ich nur selten spiele, habe ich mich auch gegen die in niedrigen Drehzahlen etwas schwächere Nordwand und für den Mugen entschieden. Hoffe, er passt rein...

Abschließend noch eine Frage: ich werde das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbauen. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat die Aussparung am Boden - im Gegensatz zu dem Frontlüfter - keinen Staubfilter. Ist das korrekt? Welches Modell muss ich ggf. nachkaufen? Dieses hier:
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Lian Li PT-AF14-2B Staubfilter - 140mm oder dieses hier: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li PT-AF14B Staubfilter - 140mm ?

Danke!


----------



## roheed (2. September 2010)

Ich habs dir zzwar schon mal geschrieben aber ich tu es jetzt nochmal 
gerne wieder 

Das 7FN hat schon einen Filter für das NT dabei 
Und einen halt für den vorderen...

Ich wollt auch keine LED spielereien...
hab auch deshalb den vorderen blauen aus. 
Nicht mal die LED für HDD zugrief und Power sind angeschloßen XD

Die Nordwand häts dir auch allemal getan. 
Ich hör sie Überhaupt nicht (Egal ob im idle oder last @ 900rpm) ,
ich denk aber das auch der Mugen gut sein wird....falls er reinpasst ^^
Und die TEmps sind auch der hammer, CPU unter idle um die 22°C - 30°C und kerne nicht über 50°C 
beim normalen arbeiten also surfen und co. 
Unter last hab ich ja schon gepostet.


----------



## Rahbari (3. September 2010)

Danke für die Bestätigung, Roheed! Leider gibt es einige Berichte, wonach der Filter fehlen soll; auch auf der Lian Li-Homepage ist keiner zu sehen. Bin etwas verwirrt... Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und erwischt ein Exemplar mit zwei Filtern?! 

Laut Berichten anderer User (z.B. auf der Mindfactory-Seite) passt der Mugen in das 7FN.


----------



## roheed (3. September 2010)

hmm echt komisch...
hab jetzt auch hier und da mal geschaut und es gibt wohl wirklich
auch Versionen wo der Luftfilter für den Boden fehlt.^^
Echt komisch.
Naja ich hab mein Case auch bei Mindfactory bestellt,
also die chance ist riesig das du auch ne version mit 2
Filtern kriegst ^^
Wie auch immer, die halterungen sind auf jeden fall 
vorhanden im schlimmsten fall mußt dir nur den Filter nachkaufen.

PS, jetzt weiß ich auch wie du drauf kommst das der vordere Lüfter Lila sein könnte^^
Die bilder scheinen bei MF nicht zu stimmen oder es gibt nochmal ne version mittlerweile.


----------



## euihyun2210 (4. September 2010)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Weil ich nur selten spiele, habe ich mich auch gegen die in niedrigen Drehzahlen etwas schwächere Nordwand und für den Mugen entschieden. Hoffe, er passt rein...


Na, welch ein Zufall, dass ich auch den Scythe Mugen verbaut habe 
Der Mugen passt problemlos rein, aber ich empfehle dir, den Mugen erst auf das Mainboard zu verschrauben und dann das Ganze ins Gehäuse zu verbauen. Zwar ist auf der anderen Seite eine Aussparung für die CPU-Kühler vorhanden, aber die 900g vom Kühler, die du dauerhaft mit einer Hand halten musst, sind nicht zu unterschätzen!
Dass der vordere blau leuchtende Lüfter den ganzen vorderen Teil des Gehäuses ausleuchtet, ist eine Lüge!
Bei mir wird das ganze Licht durch den HDD-Käfig geblockt und man sieht fast gar nichts vom Licht. Aber da du kein Fenster an der Seite hast, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## roheed (4. September 2010)

> Dass der vordere blau leuchtende Lüfter den ganzen vorderen Teil des Gehäuses ausleuchtet, ist eine Lüge



kommt sicherlich auch drauf an ob man alle HDD schienen drin lässt und ob man 2,5" oder 3,5" platten
verbaut hat. Bei mir hats sehr stark in den innenraum geleuchtet. 
Aber da man eh nen metalldeckel hat, who cares?^^


----------



## ile (4. September 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Dass der vordere blau leuchtende Lüfter den ganzen vorderen Teil des Gehäuses ausleuchtet, ist eine Lüge!



Nun ich weiß nicht, auf wen du dich beziehst, aber bei Caseking ist angegeben, dass die Beleuchtung auf den Fotos durch zusätzliche LEDs verstärkt wurde. Also Lüge ist da der falsche Begriff.


----------



## roheed (4. September 2010)

er hat mich als lügner hin gestellt ,-)
Also er bezieht es auf einen eintrag von mir.


----------



## Rahbari (10. September 2010)

Mein 7FN ist gestern angekommen und ich habe gleich den PC zusammengebaut.

Positiv:
- toll verarbeitet
- nichts klappert
- edle Ausstrahlung
- Front-USB unter einem Schnapp-Deckel versteckt
- Staubfilter sowohl für Front-Lüfter als auch Netzeil
- mit den 55cm langen Anschlüssen der ATX-Stecker komme ich mit dem Kabelmanagement gerade so hin
- Festplatte wird anscheinend gut gegen Vibrationen gedämpft (wobei ich nur eine 5400 UPM habe)
- Zubehör ohne Ende (z.B. Deckel mit mehr Lüftern, Rollen, Card-Reader etc.)

Neutral:
- Hinter dem Mainboard-Tray könnte mehr Platz sein. Weiß noch nicht, ob ein ATX-Stecker evtl. zu dick ist.
- es kommt doch recht "massig" rüber
- ohne Slotblende für das DVD-Laufwerk leidet die Optik ganz schön
- das ganze Werkzeugslos-Konzept ist mir recht egal, da ich meine Hardware nicht dauern wechsele. Im Übrigen braucht man beim oberen Deckel einen Schraubenzieher.

Negativ:
- die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind grauenhaft. Auch bei niedriger Drehzahl geben sie ein unangenehmes Geräusch von sich. Da hört sich mein GTX-Referenzkühler bei 80% ja angenehmer an! Hier hat Lian Li am falschen Ende gespart. Habe mir sofort neue Gehäuse-Lüfter von Be Quiet! bestellt.
- der Power-LED-Connector hat 3-Pins, mein Mainboard aber nur 2. Nun darf ich ein bißchen basteln...
http://www.asrock.com/support/faq/20040315-01.jpg

Bin sehr zufrieden. Besser wäre es, die Lüfter gleich wegzulassen und das Gehäuse für 10 Euro weniger zu verkaufen.

Abschließend noch eine Frage: bei den Audio-Stecker vom Front-Panel habe ich zwei Anschlüsse. Welcher ist der korrekte?


----------



## roheed (10. September 2010)

hey,

also im großen und ganzen spiegelt deine erfahrung 
meiner weitesgehend. Glaub das mit dem 3 pol "power" LED problem
hatte ich auch. Aber habs ja eh nicht angeschlossen XD

Also ich fand die Lüfter echt nicht soooo schlimm. 
Gerade der hintere läuft auf 800 rpm beinahe silent.
Der Vordere ist auch bei geringer drehzahl recht laut.
Da geb ich dir voll recht. Wobei laut halt immer relativ ist ^^
Viele würden nur den kopf schütteln was bei uns schon als laut durchgeht XD



> - es kommt doch recht "massig" rüber
> - ohne Slotblende für das DVD-Laufwerk leidet die Optik ganz schön



Ich find grad die "massige" optik cool, so nen richtig schwer aussehender 
Metallbrocken und denoch federleicht 

Ein DVD laufwerk versaut wirklich ein wenig die optik.
hab mich zwar schon an die optik gewöhnt aber auf einmal 
hab ich mir anfangs schon in den hintern gebissen das ich nicht nen 
case mit fronttüre zugelegt zu haben^^Obwohl ich grad diese Türen 
ums verecken nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Rahbari (10. September 2010)

Zu meinen Lüftern: wie gesagt, selbst das Drehzahl mindern hat wenig gebracht. Vermutlich habe ich schlechte Lager erwischt o.Ä.

Werde mit über kurz oder lang diese Blende für's optische Laufwerk hier holen; dann stimmt die Optik wieder.

Lian Li C-02B schwarz Laufwerksblende Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
(man beachte die Preisunterschiede!)

Edit: habe gerade ne Blende bestellt.


----------



## roheed (10. September 2010)

kann mir gar nicht vostellen das es platz hat zwischen vorderteil und
DVD laufwerk XD

wär nice wenn du uns ein updade incl. Bilder machen könntest 
wenn du die Blende verbaut hast 

Holl sie mir dann vlt auch noch...echt kraß bei Lian Li kannst
dir echt jeden mist nachkaufen^^


EDIT:
YT weiß alles ^^
Ab 2:00 sieht man wohl dieses Upgrade fürs PC-7FN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ-rcwyZSH0


----------



## Rahbari (28. September 2010)

Habe die folgende Blende endlich bekommen und eingebaut:
Lian Li C-02B schwarz Laufwerksblende Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dank der beigelegten Abstandsschrauben schließt die Blende sauber mit den anderen Blenden und der Frontplatte ab. Die Bedienung (Knopf, Öffnen der Schublade) ist reibungslos. Und die Optik hat sich natürlich deutlich verbessert. Für lumpige 6 Euro kann/sollte man sich den Spaß gönnen!

Auf Wunsch kann ich ein Bilder einstellen. Letztlich sieht es aber aus wie bei diesem Gehäuse:
http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/B70/pc-b70-02.jpg


----------



## Gast20140710 (28. September 2010)

und ich hab für ne silberne lian li blende damals noch 15€ oder so was gezahlt


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

@rahabari

aber was ich immer noch nicht versteh ist, 
bei mir ist das DVD Laufwerk doch schon bündig mit dem rest...
wie passt da noch ne blende davor?! 

Oder muß man das DVD laufwerk zerlegen? Sprich die DVD eigene Blende ab und "nackt" einbauen und dann kommt die Lian li blende davor?
Paar eigene Bilder wären noch nice  THX


----------



## Monstermoe (28. September 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @rahabari
> 
> aber was ich immer noch nicht versteh ist,
> bei mir ist das DVD Laufwerk doch schon bündig mit dem rest...
> wie passt da noch ne blende davor?!



Das Laufwerk kann man ein kleines Stück zurückschieben.


----------



## roheed (29. September 2010)

dann sind aber die Lian li eigenen schnellspanner allerdings auch hinfällig ?!^^


----------



## Rahbari (29. September 2010)

In der Tat muss man das Laufwerk etwas nach hinten in das Gehäuse schieben und klassisch mit Schrauben befestigen. Stört mich aber nicht weiter.


----------



## euihyun2210 (29. September 2010)

wofür hab ich mir denn ein so teures Gehäuse mit toollessdesign gekauft, wenn ich das Laufwerk mit Schrauben weiter hinten einbauen muss, um die Blende zu verbauen D:
ich hoffe, dass Lian Li sich was überlegt


----------



## roheed (29. September 2010)

lol, 
naja finds jetzt auch nicht so tragisch das man schrauben nutzen muß
aber schön ist doch was anderes XD

Hab mich nur die ganze zeit gewundert wie das gehen soll
mit den schnellspannern und der Blende wenn das Laufwerk doch schon 
bündig ist XD

Aber naja jetzt bin ich ja nen stück schlauer.
Ob ich mir die blende noch hole weiß ich noch nicht.
Hab mich schon an die weiße DVD blende gewöhnt was 
langsam sogar ein kleines design highlight darstellt bei diesem 
ganzen schwarz^^


----------



## euihyun2210 (29. September 2010)

@Rahbari könntest du versuchen, die Blende vom Laufwerk zu entfernen und das Laufwerk nicht nach hinten versetzt einsetzen und uns sagen, ob es so mit der Lian Li Abdeckung hinhaut?


----------



## Rahbari (30. September 2010)

@ euihyun2210

Ich verstehe Dein Interesse, bitte aber um Verständnis, wenn ich das Ganze nicht wieder auseinanderzubauen will.  (Vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt). Zudem mag das Ergebnis von Laufwerk zu Laufwerk variieren. Fest steht doch, dass die Optik viel besser ist, als vorher. Dass man die Toolless-Funktion, die ohnehin nicht komplett durchgehalten wird (das Mainboard und der Gehäusedeckel sind normal verschraubt; für den Ausbau bzw. die Drehung des Festplattenhalters bedarf es Werkzeug etc.), dann nicht nutzen kann, ist doch vergleichsweise egal.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

@ rahbari 

kannst du vlt denoch noch pls paar eigene bilder hochladen von der Front deines case? 

thx


----------



## euihyun2210 (30. September 2010)

Rahbari schrieb:


> @ euihyun2210
> 
> Ich verstehe Dein Interesse, bitte aber um Verständnis, wenn ich das Ganze nicht wieder auseinanderzubauen will.  (Vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt). Zudem mag das Ergebnis von Laufwerk zu Laufwerk variieren. Fest steht doch, dass die Optik viel besser ist, als vorher. Dass man die Toolless-Funktion, die ohnehin nicht komplett durchgehalten wird (das Mainboard und der Gehäusedeckel sind normal verschraubt; für den Ausbau bzw. die Drehung des Festplattenhalters bedarf es Werkzeug etc.), dann nicht nutzen kann, ist doch vergleichsweise egal.


Tss, immer diese faulen Säcke 
Spaß beiseite, ist kein Problem, ich hätte es ja auch nicht gerne getan (vor allem nicht wegen einem User )
für das Mainboard waren bei mir Thumbscrews dabei, generell den ganzen Einbau habe ich komplett ohne Werkzeuge geschafft, aber ich hätte es deutlich einfacher gehabt, wenn ich den Deckel oben abgeschraubt hätte, weil ich den 8-Pin-Stecker vom Netzteil nach oben, über den gigantischen Mugen 2 stecken musste


----------



## roheed (1. Oktober 2010)

> wenn ich den Deckel oben abgeschraubt hätte



warum hast du es dann nicht getan?^^
achso stimmt, willst ja keinen schraubenzieher benutzten XD

Mußt ihn auch wegmachen für die Nordwand Montage


----------

